# 2.0 Diesel Injector



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Is there any CTD owner on here running bigger injectors or bigger nozzles on their injectors or do you know of anyboby doing it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought I remember seeing someone (maybe it was Fleece?) selling a set of larger injectors, but I wasn't entirely sure how necessary those would be.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

The same engine is used by Jeep in Europe, and it makes 220hp by simply keeping on the boost past 3000RPM (former Chrysler Diesel engineer). There's plenty there without bigger injectors.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m pretty sure that someone has already deeply investigated this. And that the result was that the weak link in the powertrain is the transmission. While more could be wrung from the engine, the transmission could not take it and that there was no route to a fortified transmission.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NUMBER2 said:


> The same engine is used by Jeep in Europe, and it makes 220hp by simply keeping on the boost past 3000RPM (former Chrysler Diesel engineer). There's plenty there without bigger injectors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


link


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

They have 140hp in the 2.0L with a manual, 170hp with the 9-speed trans, and up to 200hp in the 2.2L (same base engine "Fam B" architecture, more displacement). Jeep Cherokee SUV | 4x4 Systems & Engines | Jeep® UK. They had a 140 and a 170hp variant of 2.0, and a 185, 200, and 220 version of the 2.2L during development as my memory is starting to recall. It was 10 years ago, the details are a bit fuzzy.

Here are a bunch of pictures of the engine. Engine JEEP CHEROKEE (KL) 2.2 CRD 4x4 LAU61 | 7258443 | INYECCION BOSCH | B-Parts

Here's a 2.0L w/manual for sale too. Check out this Jeep Cherokee that I have just found on #motorscouk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NUMBER2 said:


> They have 140hp in the 2.0L with a manual, 170hp with the 9-speed trans, and up to 200hp in the 2.2L (same base engine "Fam B" architecture, more displacement). Jeep Cherokee SUV | 4x4 Systems & Engines | Jeep® UK. They had a 140 and a 170hp variant of 2.0, and a 185, 200, and 220 version of the 2.2L during development as my memory is starting to recall. It was 10 years ago, the details are a bit fuzzy.
> 
> Here are a bunch of pictures of the engine. Engine JEEP CHEROKEE (KL) 2.2 CRD 4x4 LAU61 | 7258443 | INYECCION BOSCH | B-Parts
> 
> Here's a 2.0L w/manual for sale too. Check out this Jeep Cherokee that I have just found on #motorscouk



what happened to simply keeping boost to 3000rpm for 220hp?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Interesting. The 'jeep link' explains why I was seeing Chrysler listed on the manufacturer compatibility for the oil cooler seals.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

boraz said:


> what happened to simply keeping boost to 3000rpm for 220hp?


What I meant was keeping boost PAST 3000 RPM to make more power. If you look at the torque curve for LUZ, it starts a perfectly linear decay right near 3000RPM, the rest of the way to redline. This is calibrated so that the engine makes 150HP continuously from like 3100 to just past 4000RPM. This corresponds to a linear decrease in boost pressure in the same RPM range. If the engine made the same 264ft lbs at 4000 RPM, peak hp would be 201hp.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I’m pretty sure that someone has already deeply investigated this. And that the result was that the weak link in the powertrain is the transmission. While more could be wrung from the engine, the transmission could not take it and that there was no route to a fortified transmission.


Aside from an F40 swap...but that's obviously a big change there. Yeah, don't really think there are parts out there to build up the AF40-6.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I thought I remember seeing someone (maybe it was Fleece?) selling a set of larger injectors, but I wasn't entirely sure how necessary those would be.


Yeah Fleece had them for awhile but they disappeared from their website.


----------

